# سؤال هام جدا جدا في ال Corrosion



## hazm mohammed (10 مايو 2011)

ايه الفرق بين الحمايه من التاكل بالنسبه لل pipe وال Tank ?????????????? ياريت تجاوبوني علي السؤال ده ضروري


----------



## محايد (17 مايو 2011)

لا فرق.............
الحماية من التآكل بعد الانشاء تعتمد على عدة طرق
الحماية الكاثوديةCP بجميع انواعها
التغليف Coatingبجميع انواعة
ماقبل الانشاء او اثناء التصنيع
اختيار المواد
التلبيسة المعدنية "تكسية" cladding وهذه عادة تستخدم في خزانات / صهاريج الضغط والمبدلات الحرارية​


----------



## عبداللطيف محمود (19 مايو 2011)

الاخ العزيز
اساسيات علم التاكل واحده بالنسبه لكل المعدات ولكنها تختلف باختلاف الاوساط المسببه للتاكل


----------



## احمد مسعود حسن (24 مايو 2011)

الاخ العزيز
لافرق بين ذلك ولكن الاعتماد الكلى على ظروف التشغيل والاوساط المسببة للتاكل


----------



## dica1011 (24 مايو 2011)

سيدى المهندس سؤالك يلزمة توضيح هل المقصود ب pipes هى مواسير بترولية ام مواسير داخل الخرسانة او خارجها هذا بحث طويل طويل ولكن حدد سؤالك وسوف تجد رد وافى لكون التفاعل الكميائى المسبب للتأكل هو الحاكم لكل حالة وعموما فسر سؤالك سوف تجد الرد بأذن اللة


----------

